# So, you think you can parallel park?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I've seen and pulled off some tight parking jobs while working around DC. If I could come close to what Han Yue does with a Mini, I could have fit in a couple more spots. The tightest parallel park is 8 cm (3.15 in) longer than the vehicle and was achieved by Han Yue (China) using the MINI Cooper S 3 Door Hatch during the China Drift Championship held in Chongqing, China on 14 November 2014. Amazing!

http://youtu.be/IRXW7Ne1_88


----------



## VoTeK (Mar 7, 2014)

That's awesome

VoTeK


----------

